# 4 month old maltese baby ( nerly 5 months)



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

hi,
im the proud owner of tilly, the problem is shes getting fed up of eating the same dry food every day nothing diifferent.
so has anyone got any suggestions for to give her now and again as treats or stuff to mix into her food.
can u give a dog veggatables and fruit ?

we would love to hear from you all 

thanks 

from -
x kerri x 
x tilly x
x snowie x


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't have advice for you but wanted to tell you what a cutie Tilly is!














Kosmo needs a girlfriend!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know if it's right....but I add a little meat baby food in my Molly's to moisten it. I buy different meat flavors. I had some trouble when I first got her getting her to eat dry food. I changed her food to Royal canin and added a little baby food and she eats much better!!!!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

At times Bruno gets bored with his food also. First he was on Chicken Soup, then I read about Merrick. Once I tried Merrick, he liked it for a few months then got tired of it. Now, he's on Solid Gold and LOVES it. When I notice Bruno hasn't touched his dog food yet, I put pieces of this lamb & rice stick (vita snacks). He eats those first and then off to eating his dog food. I tried putting boil chicken in his food, but all he would do is eat the chicken and leave the dog food alone. That's how he is NOW (1 year old). Before when he was around 5-8 months, I had to hand feed him. Also, when he was teething, I had to soften his food with a little bit of water. Try hand feeding Tilly if you don't mind and see if that works. Also, Bruno LOVES LOVES LOVES his carrots!!! I chop them up into little pieces and give it to him as a treat.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kerri,
While it's important to find the right food, be VERY careful about switching foods too often. The last thing you want is a little one who won't eat anything. (Not only that but it's not good for their little digestive systems.) The bottom line, find a food they like and stick with it (until you switch to adult food) - they won't starve themselves. "Sweetening the food" with a little chicken or baby food is okay as long as you do it sparingly and occasionally. Don't let it get to the point where they expect it and won't eat otherwise.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi There

I had the same problem. So what i did is i cook up some chicken breast, butternut or squash and mixed it together. I froze it in little bags. Every few days i defrosted a little bag and added it to his dry food in the evenings. He loves it! Its healthy and tasty and he still gets his dry. Initially i started mixing a little vegimite with hot water and adding it to the dry food. That works well as well. I checked with my vet and she said its fine.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

You can also use low sodium chicken broth. Josie goes nuts when I put a little broth on her food (like 2 tablespoons). 

Josie says: Ooooh, yup, I love that juice stuff, but I only get it on special occasions.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

My dog, Miss Celie, has been bored with her food lately too. She is 4 months old and I currently feed her Royal Canin. For the past two nights I have topped her puppy food off with Iams Puppy Savory Sauce (Country Style Chicken Flavor). She loves it! Previously I tried boiled chicken, but she would just pick through and eat the chicken only. I have included information on this sauce from their website. They have sauce for adult dogs as well.

Recommended For 
Puppies - 1 to 24 months 

Product Information 
Iams Savory Sauce is a healthy way to top dry puppy food for mealtime variety. When poured over a high-quality puppy food such as Iams Smart Puppy™, Iams Savory Sauce adds essential vitamins, minerals and antioxidants to a complete and balanced meal. Country Style Chicken Flavor contains real chicken broth and chicken for a savory taste puppies crave. Every bottle also contains real peas and carrots for added flavor and nutrients. Beet pulp aids with healthy digestion. All flavors are low in fat and calories; however, puppy formulas have a greater energy density to support the high caloric needs of growing puppies. 

Iams Savory Sauce is designed to last up to one month without refrigeration after opening. 

Calories 
Approximately 9 kcal/tbsp 

Ingredients 
Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Chicken Flavors, Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Brewers Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Carrots, Peas, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract 

Guaranteed Analysis Nutrient (percent) 
Crude Protein not less than 3.5% 
Crude Fat nor less than 4.0% 
Crude fiber not more than 1.5% 
Moisture not more than 90% 






Feeding Guidelines


Approximately 1 tablespoon per 1/2 cup of dry food. This product is intended for supplemental feeding only.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide was a finicky eater as a pup, so, our furkids get a high quality dry food - used to be Chicken Soup but we switched to Solid Gold Holistic Blendz- and, twice a day, we mix in fresh cooked poultry or meats - lean and deskinned, cut into tiny pieces. This is most often chicken breast, chicken liver, and lamb- and, occasionally, lean pork or beef. We switch out the fresh choice every few meals. We never have trouble with appetites - they look very forward to lunch and dinner, especially since they know the delicious smells of something cooking are usually for them.


----------

